# alte festplatten ueberpruefen

## pieter_parker

hallo

hab eine kiste mit alten festplatten die mehrere jahre alt sind und will herrausfinden welche von den festplatten noch zugebrauchen sind

gleich beim anschliessen der ersten festplatte stellte ich beim vollschreiben fest das ab und zu die festplatte merkwuerdige geraeusche macht .. so eine art quitschen mit klack klack danach, dann hat er aber weiter gemacht mit voll schreiben, solche festplatten will ich aussondern und nicht weiter benutzen

ich will aber nicht staendig auf geraeusche achten muessen, mit welchem programm kann ich mir anzeigen lassen wenn die festplatte vermehrt versucht etwas zuschreiben weil es wie ein hardware fehler auszusehen scheint?

oder welche moeglichkeiten gibt es sonst?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mit badblocks kann man eine Platte mit Hex-Mustern beschreiben um sie anschliessend wieder zu lesen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinner gibts ne Option, die die platte 4 oder 5 mal komplett vollschreibt und wieder liest. Wenn der gelesene Wert nicht dem geschriebenen entspricht dann wird er als defekt ausgegeben. Mit smartmontools kannst du dir ausserdem stats über aufgetretene Fehler angucken. Wenn du da Fehler siehst muss die Platte nicht Schrott sein, damit findet man Fehler auf jeder Platte, die mal ein paar Monate gelaufen ist.

----------

## zworK

Ich hatte hier auch mal nen Stapel Platten die ich prüfen wollte. Empfehlen kann ich zusätzlich die  Ultimate Boot CD.

Da sind von den gängigen Plattenherstellern die Diagnosetools dabei.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> [...]oder welche moeglichkeiten gibt es sonst?

 

Es ist immer am besten, wenn du für solche Analysen die Tools vom Hardware Hersteller verwendest. Die lässt du je nach dem einige Stunden laufen und danach weist du, ob die HD noch brauchbar ist oder nicht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pieter_parker

```

un 21 12:43:17 livecd hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Jun 21 12:43:19 livecd hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Jun 21 12:45:26 livecd Adding 40152k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:40152k

Jun 21 12:45:39 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 21 12:45:39 livecd EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Jun 21 12:45:39 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun 21 13:26:03 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:26:03 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=380933, sector=380778

Jun 21 13:26:03 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:27:24 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:27:24 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=7070088, sector=7070074

Jun 21 13:27:24 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:30:58 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:30:58 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=7832777, sector=7832762

Jun 21 13:30:58 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:34:30 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:34:30 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=8083273, sector=8083250

Jun 21 13:34:30 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:37:34 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:37:34 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=7046698, sector=7046698

Jun 21 13:37:34 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:38:58 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:38:58 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=8368516, sector=8368514

Jun 21 13:38:58 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:41:09 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:41:09 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=6820514, sector=6820514

Jun 21 13:41:09 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 13:48:23 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 13:48:23 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=7304714, sector=7304714

Jun 21 13:48:23 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

..

Jun 21 16:57:03 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=10480234, sector=10480234

Jun 21 16:57:03 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:14:26 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:14:26 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=10008670, sector=10008666

Jun 21 17:14:26 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:24:57 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:24:57 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=5376963, sector=5376962

Jun 21 17:24:57 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:37:23 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:37:23 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=2910834, sector=2910834

Jun 21 17:37:23 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:39:08 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:39:08 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=10168978, sector=10168978

Jun 21 17:39:08 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:42:00 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:42:00 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=9730458, sector=9730458

Jun 21 17:42:00 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 21 17:48:33 livecd hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 21 17:48:33 livecd hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=9562514, sector=9562514

Jun 21 17:48:33 livecd ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

usw usw .. sagt syslog mir, heisst das da die sectoren fehlerhaft sind?

----------

## borsdel

@spiderman: mmh, sieht ja eher danach aus, dass du die platte (neuformatiert und) gemountet hast? und was soll da badblocks bzw. das hersteller-tool noch machen? das musst du schon mit absolutem datenverlust überprüfen  :Wink: 

übrigens auch noch ein tipp von mir: SMART im bios einschalten

mfg borsdel

----------

## pieter_parker

wie geht das nochmal mit dem programm dd einen datentraeger vollzuschreiben ?

hab hier 3 festplatten die ich einfach nur ein paar mal ueberschrieben moechte um sicher zugehen das das was drauf war keines wegs wiederherstellbar ist

wie mache ich das am besten? mit dd?

:edit

was haltet ihr von

```

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sde bs=8192

```

?

:edit

im top sehe ich das dd 99% cpu verbraucht... ist das normal ?

----------

## pieter_parker

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie geht das nochmal mit dem programm dd einen datentraeger vollzuschreiben ?
> 
> hab hier 3 festplatten die ich einfach nur ein paar mal ueberschrieben moechte um sicher zugehen das das was drauf war keines wegs wiederherstellbar ist
> 
> wie mache ich das am besten? mit dd?
> ...

 

:edit

```

dd: Schreiben von »/dev/sde«: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar

176401+0 Datensätze ein

176400+0 Datensätze aus

1445068800 Bytes (1,4 GB) kopiert, 423,048 s, 3,4 MB/s

```

wenn ich das nun 10 mal mache, kann ich da 200% sicher sein das niemand, wirklich niemand mehr irgendwas an daten auf der festplatte herstellen kann ?

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wenn ich das nun 10 mal mache, kann ich da 200% sicher sein das niemand, wirklich niemand mehr irgendwas an daten auf der festplatte herstellen kann ?

 

Absolute Sicherheit würde ich erst bei Zerstörung der Platte in einzelne Atome sehen  :Wink: 

- Gegen 'normale Menschen' ohne Datenrettungslabor genügt einmalig komplettes überschreiben (wahlweise /dev/zero o. /dev/(u)random) oder z.B. app-misc/secure-delete

- US Department of Defense Standard 5220.22-M verlangt 7 Durchgänge (requires seven passes, with each pass formed of 3 different data wipes)

- Paranoia pur ist 35x mit zufälligen Werten nach Gutmann.

----------

## pieter_parker

dann nehme ich lieber die einfache methode und ueberschreibe sie 1x

das mit dem in die atome zerlegen klingt naemlich verdamt kompliziert...

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das mit dem in die atome zerlegen klingt naemlich verdamt kompliziert...

 

achwas, einfach den Transporter anwerfen und die Atommuster dann solange im Transportbuffer behalten bis die Kohärenz verlorengeht.

Ersatzweise einen klingonischen Disruptor.

... äh ups halt, das war beides Star Trek, nicht real life   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn die borg meine datenknoten in die haende bekommen, hat sofort das gesamte kollektiv die daten auch ..

1 hoechsten 2 mal ueberschreiben sollte wie du sagtest schon aussreichen

:edit

was koennte das sein das dd 99% cpu verbraucht ?

:edit

wenn ich  ihm

```

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sde bs=8192  && dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sde bs=8192

```

sage, funktioniert das nicht, er macht nur den 1sten durchlauf, wie koennte ich es 2 mal direkt nacheinander durchlaufen lassen?

:edit

```

df -HT

/dev/sde1     ntfs     6,0G   6,0G      0 100% /mnt/test/1

```

```

umount /mnt/test/1

```

```

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sde bs=8192

dd: Schreiben von »/dev/sde«: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar

176401+0 Datensätze ein

176400+0 Datensätze aus

1445068800 Bytes (1,4 GB) kopiert, 365,591 s, 4,0 MB/s

```

mache ich etwas falsch? warum ist er der meinung das nach 1.4gig kein speicherplatz mehr vorhanden sei?

----------

## schachti

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was koennte das sein das dd 99% cpu verbraucht ?
> 
> 

 

Du kopierst mit Quelle /dev/urandom - ich vermute mal, das berechnen der Pseudo-Zufallszahlen fordert Deine CPU. Teste doch mal /dev/zero gegen und schau, ob das weniger CPU-Last erzeugt.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> :edit
> 
> wenn ich  ihm
> ...

 

Das && bedeutet: Führe das zweite Kommando aus, wenn das erste erfolgreich war. Da das erste aber mit einem Fehler abbricht (Platte voll), wird das zweite Kommando eben nicht ausgeführt. Wenn Du zwei Kommandos auf jeden Fall hintereinandert ausführen möchtest, trenne sie mit ; (oder mit ||, wenn das zweite Kommando beim Scheitern des ersten Kommandos ausgeführt werden soll).

----------

## pieter_parker

werde ich testen...

aber woran koennte es liegen das er bei der 6gig platte nach 1,4gig aufhoert und meint sie sei voll?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=8192

```

verbraucht deutlich weniger bis garkeine cpu leistung..

----------

## pieter_parker

```

fdisk /dev/sde

p

d,1

d,2

d,3

w

```

hab ich gemacht, dann hat die festplatte ein paar mal wild geklackert und nichts hat sich mehr bewegt im fdisk...

```

Befehl (m für Hilfe): w

Die Partitionstabelle wurde verändert!

Rufe ioctl() um Partitionstabelle neu einzulesen.

```

sehe ich noch..

aber dort komme ich nicht raus, nicht mit strg und c und nicht mit kill <pid>

hat jemmand eine idee wie ich das fdisk oder das was davon noch da ist weg bekomme ?

----------

## Finswimmer

kill -9 <pid> ist eigentlich das höchste was du machen kannst.

Andererseits, wenn sich der Kernelteil, der für die Platte zuständig ist, abgeschossen hat, hilft dir das auch nicht viel.

Evtl diesen Teil als Modul kompilieren, dann hast du bessere Kontrolle.

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=8192
> ...

 

schreibt ja auch nur nullen und keine (pseudo)zufallszahlen auf die platte, da reicht auch der taschenrechner für...

----------

## pieter_parker

gehe ich denn richtig in der annahme das 

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sde bs=8192  

besser geeignet ist als 

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=8192

um eine platte halbwegs sicher von allen restlichen daten zuentfernen so das sie auch nicht wieder hergestellt werden koennen ?

----------

## schachti

Es kommt darauf an, wie sicher Du löschen möchtest. Mehrere Durchgänge mit regelmäßigen, aber sich abwechselnden Bitmustern sind effektiver als nur ein Durchgang mit Zufallsmustern. Es gibt für sicheres Löschen verschiedene Standards:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOD_5220.22-M

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmann-Methode

https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/systemdatenschutz/meldung/sm111.htm.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ...Es gibt für sicheres Löschen verschiedene Standards ...

 

ähm ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4643408.html#4643408  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Gut, dass hier jemand aufpasst, ich hatte den Thread schon wieder vergessen.   :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und eigentlich ist das mehrmalige überschreiben nur Mumpitz. Einmal reicht völlig!

Denn Guttman's Idee ist nur Theoretischer Natur und konnte mit vernünftigem Aufwand in der Praxis bisher nie realisiert werden. Die weit häufigste Arbeit bei Datenrettungsfirmen ist das ausbauen von Komponenten (Platten, Leseköpfe, Boards etc.) und einbauen in exakte Umgebungen. Aber je nach dem scheitern sie auch schon daran.

Folgende Links erklären das ausführlich.

http://www.nber.org/sys-admin/overwritten-data-guttman.html

http://www.actionfront.com/whitepaper/Drive-Independent%20Data%20Recovery%20Ver14Alrs.pdf

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pieter_parker

.. wie ist das mit dem loeschen bei sich nicht-drehenden"festplatten" ala ssd laufwerken ?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> .. wie ist das mit dem loeschen bei sich nicht-drehenden"festplatten" ala ssd laufwerken ?

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_State_Drive#Sicheres_L.C3.B6schen_und_Defragmentierung

----------

## schachti

Ich grabe diesen uralten Thread mal wieder aus, weil ich gerade dies hier gelesen habe: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Sicheres-Loeschen-Einmal-ueberschreiben-genuegt--/meldung/121855.

----------

## pieter_parker

von /dev/random oder /dev/urandom lesen zulassen dauert zulange und kostet viel zu viel cpu leistung

/dev/zero lieftert doch nur nullen

wie koennte ich es angehen wenn ich die festplatte erst einmal mit nur nullen vollschreiben lasse und dann spaeter mit einsen und dann mit zweien  :D

also

dd if =/dev/zero of=/dev/festplatte ; dd if=?einsen? of=/dev/festplatte ; dd if=?zweien? of=/dev/festplatte

wo wie kriege ich den dazu einsen und zweien zulesen und zuschreiben ?

----------

## Max Steel

Also wenn dann schon nullen und einsen, wollen ja mal bei der Elektronik bleiben  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

:wink:  nullen, einsen und zweien !

----------

## manuels

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wo wie kriege ich den dazu einsen und zweien zulesen und zuschreiben ?

 

Wozu denn wenn es unnoetig ist?

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Sicheres-Loeschen-Einmal-ueberschreiben-genuegt--/meldung/121855 wrote:*   

> Und das obwohl selbst spezialisierte Datenrettungsunternehmen unumwunden zugeben: Wenn eine Festplatte auch nur einmal mit Nullen überschrieben wird, sind alle Daten unwiederbringlich verloren.

 

----------

## pieter_parker

vielleicht denke ich falsch, aber wenn jemmand versucht daten auf einer festplatte wieder herzustellen

ist es doch fuer ihn bedeuten einfacher etwas herzustellen wenn die festplatte 3 mal mit 0en vollgeschrieben wuerde

im vergleich dazu wenn die festplatte erst mit nullen, dann mit einsen und dann mit zweien vollgeschrieben wurden ist

oder wie seht ihr das

----------

## Finswimmer

Warum sollte es?

Weg ist weg.

Wenn du den magnetischen Zustand aller Blöcke auf 0 setzt, wie soll dann ein Programm herausfinden, was vorher für ein Zustand existiert hat?

Tobi

P.s.: Wir sind im Computer, dort gibt es nur 0 und 1 (binär). Die 2 gibt es nur auf Betriebssystem-Ebene. Dort aber dann auch den Rest  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

theoretisch ja, da die Restmagnetisierung so bedeutend schneller gelöscht wird.

Aaaaber, die, die an deine Daten wollen, haben meistens kein Spezialisiertes Datenrettungslabor an ihrer Seite welches deine Daten mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,00000woherwillichdaserrechnen% zuverlässig Wiederherstellen können (normalerweiße geht es ja um Daten mit mehreren 10fachen kB (für Dokumente, Bilder), bzw mehreren MB für Lieder). Deswegen reicht ein einmaliges Überschreiben, ob mit 0 oder 1 (Ich kenne eigentlich keine 2, nur wahr oder falsch aber nicht jein, zumindest in der Elektronik) bleibt dir überlassen.

----------

## Evildad

Das hatten wir doch schonmal....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696894-highlight-ultimativ.html

----------

## pieter_parker

ich verteile grad wieder dutzende nullen auf festplatten

ich mache zwei durchgaenge mit dd

(dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb ; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb)

habe auf die weise 5 festplatten ueber und vollgeschrieben

jedesmal braucht der erste durchgang laenger als der zweite durchgang

der zweite durchgang laeuft immer 15 bis 25% schneller durch

irgendwie merkwuerdig

die festplatten langen ein paar jahre, die werden doch nicht beim ersten durchlauf sich aufgewaemt haben und dann beim zweiten durchlauf fleissiger arbeiten :?:

----------

## Max Steel

Ich denke eher das die "ummagnetisierung" (=1. Durchlauf) langsamer geht als der "refresh" (=2. Durchlauf) Zumindest würde ich mir das so erklären.

----------

